# Anyone use gypsum on hay fields



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We went to Ag Progress Days yesterday one salesman was really talking up gypsum for our hay operation.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I have, and am in the process of having several truckloads delivered, one supposed to show up this afternoon. Gypsum is calcium sulfate. So, a source of calcium which helps plant roots to grow, and also floculates the soil, helping reduce compaction and improving water infiltration and waterholding capacity. One of the few sulfur sources that does not lower soil pH. The sulfate also precipitates out Al, if you have high Al levels in the subsoil.

Ohio State has a really good publication on gypsum:

https://fabe.osu.edu/sites/fabe/files/imce/files/Soybean/Gypsum%20Bulletin.pdf

There is both mined, and scrubber sourced. Here it is mostly from cleaning the stacks of coal fired power plants. The process creates a very pure gypsum source. Of course, like other bulk things like lime, or sand, distance that the stuff has to be hauled contributes greatly to the price you pay.

Application rates would typically be from half a ton to two tons per acre.

Reed

PS. I am using it on sericea lespedeza and alfalfa hay fields.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> We went to Ag Progress Days yesterday one salesman was really talking up gypsum for our hay operation.


I was there that same day &#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

That was the first time I went in over 20 years we learned a lot.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I know gypsum is used a lot in the vegetable and Christmas tree industries. But sounds like it will work well with my heavy clay soils.


----------

